# [Risolto] Montare dvdrom

## devi

Non riesco a montare il mio cdrom/dvd 

```
localhost user # mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom            

mount: special device /dev/cdrom does not exist

localhost user # mount /dev/sr0 /mnt/cdrom

mount: special device /dev/sr0 does not exist

localhost user # mount /dev/hdb /mnt/cdrom

mount: special device /dev/hdb does not exist

```

questo è il mio fstab: 

```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda1               /boot           ext3            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/hda3               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/hda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto, user    0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

ho installato tutto ciò che riguarda il mount: 

```
localhost user # eix mount

[I] gnome-base/gnome-mount

     Available versions:  0.8-r1 ~0.8-r2 {debug kernel_FreeBSD libnotify nautilus}

     Installed versions:  0.8-r1(01:20:00 10/14/10)(libnotify -debug -kernel_FreeBSD -nautilus)

     Homepage:            http://hal.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         Wrapper for (un)mounting and ejecting disks

* media-plugins/vdr-mount

     Available versions:  ~0.0.2

     Homepage:            http://www.vdr-wiki.de/wiki/index.php/Mount-plugin

     Description:         VDR plugin: (Un)Mount removable media via osd

* net-fs/djmount

     Available versions:  ~0.71-r1 {debug test}

     Homepage:            http://djmount.sf.net/

     Description:         Mount UPnP audio/video servers as a filesystem

* net-fs/mount-cifs

     Available versions:  3.0.25c 3.0.28 3.0.30

     Homepage:            http://linux-cifs.samba.org/cifs/cifs_download.html

     Description:         cifs filesystem mount helper split from Samba

* sys-apps/pmount

     Available versions:  0.9.23 {crypt}

     Homepage:            http://pmount.alioth.debian.org/

     Description:         Policy based mounter that gives the ability to mount removable devices as a user

* sys-auth/pam_mount

     Available versions:  ~1.33 ~2.0 2.1 ~2.4 ~2.5 {crypt}

     Homepage:            http://pam-mount.sourceforge.net

     Description:         A PAM module that can mount volumes for a user session

* sys-fs/gnomevfs-mount

     Available versions:  ~0.2.0

     Homepage:            http://primates.ximian.com/~sandino/gnomevfs-mount/

     Description:         A program for mounting gnome-vfs-uris onto the linux filesystem.

[I] x11-drivers/xf86-input-penmount

     Available versions:  1.4.1 {debug}

     Installed versions:  1.4.1(20:18:14 10/12/10)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         PenMount input driver

* x11-misc/xmountains

     Available versions:  2.7 ~2.8

     Homepage:            http://www.epcc.ed.ac.uk/~spb/xmountains/

     Description:         Fractal terrains of snow-capped mountains near water

* x11-plugins/mountapp

     Available versions:  3.0

     Homepage:            http://mountapp.sourceforge.net

     Description:         mount filesystems via an easy-to-use windowmaker applet

* x11-plugins/wmudmount

     Available versions:  ~1.5 ~1.6 {gnome-keyring libnotify}

     Homepage:            http://sourceforge.net/projects/wmudmount/

     Description:         A filesystem mounter that uses udisks to handle notification and mounting

* xfce-extra/xfce4-gvfs-mount

     Available versions:  ~*0.0.4 {debug}

     Homepage:            http://www.xfce.org/

     Description:         Nice little mounter working with gvfs

* xfce-extra/xfce4-mount-plugin

     Available versions:  0.5.5 {debug}

     Homepage:            http://www.xfce.org/

     Description:         Mount plugin for Xfce4 panel

```

faccio parte dei gruppi plugdev e cdrom ma non riesco a montare nulla e non li vedo nemmeno in nautilus.

Come posso fare?Last edited by devi on Fri Oct 22, 2010 10:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k01

a quanto pare non esistono o non sono quelli i file giusti in /dev

prova a dare dmesg | grep dvd

----------

## devi

Questo è il responso: 

```
localhost user # dmesg | grep dvd

localhost user # dmesg | grep dvd

localhost user # 

```

L'ho dato due volte ma non mi ha restituito niente.

Come risolvo?

----------

## k01

quindi sembra che il kernel non lo vede nemmeno... da bios lo riesci a vedere? come è collegato il lettore? pata o sata? magari se hai un hdd sata e un lettore dvd pata, hai incluso nel kernel il supporto per il controller sata e non quello per pata. ovviamente se hdd e lettore sono collegati allo stesso modo non può essere questo il problema in quanto se vedi uno dovresti vedere anche l'altro

----------

## ciro64

Anche un

```

# emerge lshw

```

quindi

```

# lshw |grep -i dvd

```

Oppure

```

# lshw -X
```

Io ne ho 2 sata. mi è capitato in passato e più d'una volta di dover controllare i cavi di alimentazione ed il connettore sata delle periferiche in questione.

Notavo un discreto rallentamento in bios (nella fase di rilevamento) ed al boot sull'avvio di udev.

Non so se è anche il tuo caso.

Ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## devi

Ho risolto: allora ho impostato i flags dell'automount nel kernel, ho ricompilato, sono riuscito a vederli come /dev/hdc e /dev/hdd ed ne ho montato uno con 

```
# mount /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom
```

Per conferma ho controllato con dmesg 

```
localhost user # dmesg | grep hdc  

hdc: HL-DT-STDVD-ROM GDR8163B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdc: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hdc: UDMA/33 mode selected

ide-cd: hdc: ATAPI 52X DVD-ROM drive, 256kB Cache
```

a cui riesco ad accedere però solo da terminale. 

Ora riesco a vederli da nautilus solo se accedo alla cartella /mnt/cdrom, come posso invece far comparire l'icona allo stesso modo dell'icona di "Floppy Drive"?

Non so se mi sono spiegato...

----------

## devi

Riassumendo, per montare un cdrom/dvd ho fatto così:

1. ho aggiunto il mio utente ai gruppi cdrom e plugdev

```
# gpasswd -a user cdrom

# gpasswd -a user plugdev
```

2. ho impostato i flag dell'automount con menuconfig: 

```
File systems --->

    <*> Kernel automounter version 4 support (also supports v3)
```

 ed ho ricompilato il kernel

3. ho modificato /etc/fstab: 

```
/dev/hdc      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto, ro   0 0
```

4. l'ho montato da terminale: 

```
# mount /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom
```

----------

## k01

vorrei ricordarti questo spiacevole episodio: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6181237.html#6181237

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS:                                                                                          
> 
>    The automounter is a tool to automatically mount remote file systems                      
> 
>    on demand. This implementation is partially kernel-based to reduce                         
> ...

 

quindi non è certo quello che ha influito sulla comparsa/scomparsa di /dev/hdc, deve essere stato qualcos'altro

----------

## ago

puoi evitare di mappare il cdrom all'interno di fstab, se ne occupa hal e dovrebbe funzionare automaticamente

----------

## devi

In pratica mi state dicendo che ho sbagliato ad usare Hal invece dell'automount del kernel vero? Se è così, che cosa devo fare affinchè quando inserisco il dvd, mi compaia su Nautilus oppure sul desktop, come succede su ubuntu o opensuse? Come devo impostare hal affinchè faccia ciò? Per favore suggeritemelo perchè non ho proprio idea di come fare e da dove cominciare.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## devi

Ho provato a:

1. spuntare  

```
gconf-editor /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible
```

2. modificare il file /etc/dbus-1/system.d/hal.conf in questo modo 

```
<!DOCTYPE busconfig PUBLIC

 "-//freedesktop//DTD D-BUS Bus Configuration 1.0//EN"

 "http://www.freedesktop.org/standards/dbus/1.0/busconfig.dtd">

<busconfig>

  <!-- This configuration file specifies the required security policies

       for the HAL to work. -->

  <!-- Only root or user haldaemon can own the HAL service -->

  <policy user="haldaemon">

    <allow own="org.freedesktop.Hal"/>

  </policy>

  <!-- root needs access to things for X, automount, powermanagement, etc. -->

  <policy user="root">

    <allow own="org.freedesktop.Hal"/>

    <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.Hal"

        send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device"/>

    <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.Hal"

           send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Manager"/>

    <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.Hal"

           send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.KillSwitch"/>

    <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.Hal"

           send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Leds"/>

    <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.Hal"

           send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Storage"/>

    <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.Hal"

           send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Storage.Removable"/>

    <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.Hal"

           send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement"/>

    <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.Hal"

           send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume"/>

    <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.Hal"

           send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.Crypto"/>

    <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.Hal"

           send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.WakeOnLan"/>

  </policy>

<!-- ############################### righe aggiunte per l'utente "user" #################### -->

 <policy user="user">

    <allow own="org.freedesktop.Hal"/>

    <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.Hal"

        send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device"/>

    <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.Hal"

           send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Manager"/>

    <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.Hal"

           send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.KillSwitch"/>

    <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.Hal"

           send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Leds"/>

    <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.Hal"

           send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Storage"/>

    <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.Hal"

           send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Storage.Removable"/>

    <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.Hal"

           send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement"/>

    <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.Hal"

           send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume"/>

    <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.Hal"

           send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.Crypto"/>

    <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.Hal"

           send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.WakeOnLan"/>

  </policy>

<!-- ####################################################################################### -->

  <!-- Gentoo specific rules to allow 'plugdev' group to access Volumes and Power Management -->

  <policy group="plugdev">

    <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.Hal"

           send_interface="org.freedesktop.DBus.Introspectable"/>

    <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.Hal"

           send_interface="org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties" />

    <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.Hal"

           send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device"/>

    <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.Hal"

           send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Manager"/>

    <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.Hal"

           send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.CPUFreq"/>

    <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.Hal"

          send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.DockStation"/>

    <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.Hal"

          send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.KillSwitch"/>

    <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.Hal"

          send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.KeyboardBacklight"/>

    <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.Hal"

          send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.LaptopPanel"/>

    <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.Hal"

          send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Leds"/>

    <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.Hal"

          send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.LightSensor"/>

    <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.Hal"

          send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Storage"/>

    <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.Hal"

          send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Storage.Removable"/>

    <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.Hal"

          send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement"/>

    <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.Hal"

          send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume"/>

    <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.Hal"

          send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.Crypto"/>

    <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.Hal"

          send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.WakeOnLan"/>

    <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.Hal"

           send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.VideoAdapterPM"/>

  </policy>

</busconfig>

```

ma niente. Come posso fare per visualizzare i dvd inseriti sul desktop?

----------

## ciro64

Il problema è che in fstab è presente la stringa relativa al mount di /dev/cdrom

Questo un estratto del tuo /etc/fstab.

```

/dev/hda1               /boot           ext3            noauto,noatime  1 2 

/dev/hda3               /               ext3            noatime         0 1 

/dev/hda2               none            swap            sw              0 0 

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto, user    0 0 

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0 

```

Semplicemente commenta (oppure, se preferisci, elimina) la riga relativa al mount del cdrom ottenedo quindi

```

/dev/hda1               /boot           ext3            noauto,noatime  1 2 

/dev/hda3               /               ext3            noatime         0 1 

/dev/hda2               none            swap            sw              0 0 

#/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto, user    0 0 

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0 

```

In questo modo dovrebbe passare sotto il "pieno controllo" di hal.

Spero di aver "centrato" il consiglio di Ago  :Smile: 

----------

## devi

L'ho fatto, solo che la situazione non cambia... Ragazzi sto impazzendo!

----------

## ciro64

 :Rolling Eyes: 

che dice :

```

ls -l /dev/|grep "sd\|hd\|cdr "
```

----------

## k01

c'è qualcosa che non va nelle tue use flag evidentemente, controlla che tu stia utilizzando il profilo gnome, che le flag dbus e hal siano attive, e i relativi servizi avviati. inoltre vedo che esiste anche una flag "nautilus", non uso gnome quindi non ti so dire se è strettamente necessaria o meno, ma potresti provare

----------

## devi

@Ciro: questo è il risultato

```
localhost user # ls -l /dev/|grep "sd\|hd\|cdr "

brw-rw----  1 root disk     3,   0 Oct 25  2010 hda

brw-rw----  1 root disk     3,   1 Oct 25  2010 hda1

brw-rw----  1 root disk     3,   2 Oct 25  2010 hda2

brw-rw----  1 root disk     3,   3 Oct 25  2010 hda3

brw-rw----  1 root disk    22,   0 Oct 25  2010 hdc

brw-rw----  1 root disk    22,  64 Oct 25  2010 hdd

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root          4 Oct 25  2010 root -> hda3

localhost user # 

```

@extremer:questo è il mio /etc/make.conf:

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.cyberuse.com/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.us.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="automount dbus hal kdrive sqlite policykit device-mapper X gtk gnome qt3 qt4 kde dvd alsa cdr extras

gnutls gdu"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse acecad aiptek fpit joystick penmount synaptics tslib virtualbox vmmouse void wacom" 

VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware apm 

ark ast chips cirrus dummy epson fglrx geode i128 i740 (impact) (newport) nvidia rendition s3 s3virge siliconmotion 

sisusb (sunbw2) (suncg14) (suncg3) (suncg6) (sunffb) (sunleo) (suntcx) tga tseng v4l virtualbox (voodoo) xgi" 

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--ask --verbose"
```

 e questi sono i servizi avviati:

```
localhost user # rc-update show

           alsasound | boot                          

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

               cupsd |      default                  

                dbus |      default                  

                hald |      default                  

            hostname | boot                          

             keymaps | boot                          

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             modules | boot                          

            net.eth0 |      default                  

              net.lo | boot                          

            netmount |      default                  

             numlock |      default                  

           rmnologin | boot                          

      udev-postmount |      default                  

             urandom | boot                          

 virtualbox-guest-ad |      default                  

                wicd |      default                  

                 xdm |      default                  

localhost user # 

```

 e questo è il mio profilo: 

```
localhost user # eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/x86/10.0

  [2]   default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop

  [3]   default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/gnome *

  [4]   default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/kde

  [5]   default/linux/x86/10.0/developer

  [6]   default/linux/x86/10.0/server

  [7]   hardened/linux/x86/10.0

  [8]   selinux/2007.0/x86

  [9]   selinux/2007.0/x86/hardened

  [10]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86

  [11]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/desktop

  [12]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/developer

  [13]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/hardened

  [14]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/server

localhost user # 

```

Suggerimenti?

----------

## ciro64

Controlla se anche queste chiavi sono settate come "true"

```

/apps/nautilus/preferences/media_automount

/apps/nautilus/preferences/media_automount_open
```

Proverei ad agiungere in make.conf (oppure in /etc/portage/package.use a sys-apps/hal)  la USE "disk-partition"  

Per qualche software che "punta a /dev/cdrom" di default, per comodità in local.start  aggiungerei:

```

# echo "ln -s /dev/hdc /dev/cdrom">>/etc/conf.d/local.start
```

----------

## devi

Ora provo e ti faccio sapere, comunque grazie a tutti per l'aiuto

----------

